

Spooky Quantum Action Might Hold the Universe Together - oAlbe
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/spooky-quantum-action-might-hold-universe-together/?mbid=social_fb

======
jarin
"Tensor networks provide a mathematical tool capable of doing just that. In
this view, space-time arises out of a series of interlinked nodes in a complex
network, with individual morsels of quantum information fitted together like
Legos. Entanglement is the glue that holds the network together. If we want to
understand space-time, we must first think geometrically about entanglement,
since that is how information is encoded between the immense number of
interacting nodes in the system."

Wouldn't it be wild if this led to the realization that the universe is just a
big blob of computronium and that we just happen to be some emergent behavior
in it?

~~~
Florin_Andrei
> _Wouldn 't it be wild if this led to the realization that the universe is
> just a big blob of computronium and that we just happen to be some emergent
> behavior in it?_

That's essentially what Max Tegmark keeps talking about. Of course, this is
all very speculative at the moment, but folks at Tegmark's level are starting
to say that our current understanding seems to point in that direction.

It's still quite possible that someone will come along and show that reality
is quite different after all. Things feel (and are) quite unfinished at the
moment; this is very different from 19th century physics, when we thought we
had reached the end of science.

~~~
edem
This seems like a depth first search in a tree. The deeper you go (the more
you learn) more and more ways open up to investigate.

------
kipple
Be sure to check out the original article at the excellent Quanta Magazine:
"CHAPTER 2: NETWORK TAPESTRY How Quantum Pairs Stitch Space-Time"
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150428-how-quantum-pairs-
st...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150428-how-quantum-pairs-stitch-space-
time/)

As well as the prior article: "CHAPTER 1: ENTANGLED WORMHOLES Wormholes
Untangle a Black Hole Paradox"
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150424-wormholes-
entangleme...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150424-wormholes-entanglement-
firewalls-er-epr/)

------
karmakaze
"In 1997, Juan Maldacena found a concrete example of holography in action,
demonstrating that a toy model describing a flat space without gravity is
equivalent to a description of a saddle-shaped space with gravity."

Though not applicable for our spacetime, is still a compelling motivation for
more research. We can now compute chess, go, deep learning. Next up tensor
network modelling.

------
sowhatquestion
Is Wired's CSS utterly broken for anyone else? On Ubuntu and Chrome 44, I get
navigation elements hovering over the article text.

~~~
d23
It was laggy as hell, and the advert that popped up brought the window to a
crawl. The overlay was unexitable by clicking in the grey area, what should be
considered a standard best practice by now.

Welcome to Web 3.0!

------
edem
When I read about MERA the Psychohistory instantly came into mind from
Asimov's "Foundation".

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychohistory_%28fictional%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychohistory_%28fictional%29)

------
code_reuse
“Entanglement is the fabric of space-time,”

Could this also be rephrased as "separation is illusion" ?

